# Jerky Question



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, So I want to do jerky in the oven (I dont have access to a smoker) but all I'm finding is instructions for the ground style of strips. Can I use this method with strips cut from steaks or roasts (i.e. toss them in the oven for a couple hours at 200)? I like the steak strips the best and would prefer to do make them this way. If not, are all the jerky guns more or less the same?

Any ideas for marinade for the strips? Hotter the better!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I never tried making jerky out of ground anything... I always used roasts /Steaks

remember leave your Oven open a bit so the moisture can get out.

we dont like ours real hot but I make 2 different kinds one for the guys who like it hotter then me, and a MILD one for me lol


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I would stay away from the ground up jerkey all togather. Use the cheap lean meats and slic it thin for the best results. marinate at least 24 hours and you should be fine. I use old venison cuts that may have been i the freezer longer than expected but if you use beef buy the cheap lean roasts etc. good luck

Ganzer


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

buy the high mountain jerky cure and it will give you all the instructions you will need for whole muscle strips of jerky. I did this only once and everyone thought I was the jerky king. plus its enough cure for 15lbs of meat


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I second the High Mountain stuff. I have only used the oven a couple times, I use my smoker and the dehydrator. The dehydrator works best as I can do it inside and it has a temp control, problem is that it really sucks cleaning it up because of all the little holes.

If you are stuck with some ground meat, I suggest making sticks the size of your thumb or so as they taste better that way. Remember, anything that does not turn out that great, can always be chopped up and put into a crockpot as a stew base or into a Sheppard pie after being re-hydrated.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Perfect... Thanks. I'll check out the High Mountian stuff and give it a shot.


----------

